# what do you call girl bits?



## MummyMummy

my son knows that i don't have a 'tiddle' (that's what we call his bits :lol:) but we don't know what to call MY bits/girl bits.

i don't want to use the 'v' word :lol: think that's a bit too old and tbh i don't ever use that word even now.

what could we call female bits?

:\

any help would be fantastic thankyou!

xXx


----------



## fifi83

tuppie duppie :rofl: its what i refare it as to my kids sounds so silly writing it down.

My friend refares to it as a qwacker :rofl:


----------



## Kimboowee

Flower!


----------



## Sambatiki

Tuppence!


----------



## sezzlebum

my daughters have took it upon themselves to name it their roodle (pronounce it rude-ul)
it makes me laugh :D


----------



## mrso

front bum


----------



## pharrison87

'Minky' or 'Girlie Bits'!

x


----------



## lissaloo

lol we call it a loo loo !! or mookie and Bradleys bit is just willy !!


----------



## Berniep

When i was growing up it was a front bum, my sisters little girl calls it her fairy x


----------



## lozzy21

LOL mine was just allways my fanny cos thats what it is. My mam dident see the point in calling it a "nice" name. Imadgine a 10 year old girl calling her bits a tuppance in year 6, shes get the piss taken out of her. My brothers had tails or bits as in get of your bits.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Fairy or Mini Moo :shy:


----------



## tiggy

Alyssa calls hers FiFi or her butterfly.


----------



## helen1234

a flower lol


----------



## Lawhra

Mine is a minnie and my son's is a willy.


----------



## princess_bump

minnie moo when i was little, we now call it a lady, or lady friend!


----------



## alice&bump

i think its going to be girls bits! OH thinks it should be fanny cos thats what it is!


----------



## Marg_27

Abbies is her 'mini' xx

And I love you call ur little boys a 'tiddle' btw... deffo gna use that for Jack :D


----------



## lozzy21

alice&bump said:


> i think its going to be girls bits! OH thinks it should be fanny cos thats what it is!

That was what my mam was like so its allways been a fanny to us.


----------



## Tasha

It was until recently Naomi-Mae's bum at the front until Morgan specifically asked what it was (along with how do babies get out, and then later how they get in :rofl:), and I have a friend who taught her children it was a fandango, I thought it was so funny, but wasnt going to call it that, yet when he asked it was the only word I could think of. So we have fandango's :rofl:


----------



## morri

I never had names that made the parts have a nicer name.Only that the vagina was called fanny (or muschi) , but I knew anyway what their proper names were.


----------



## ablaze

chloe calls hers her cookie, thts wot i call mine lol


----------



## MummyMummy

some ofthe stories of how names came about are so funny :rofl:

some of you girlies have super cute names... maybe we could have 1 day 1 name, next day another name :lol: i willshow this thread to mr.man when hegets home so we can decide what to call it :D

thanks for the help!!

xXx


----------



## Conkers

Rudey bum, rudey bits or front bum - dd has 2 bums and ds has 1 bum, a todger and nuggets (nuggets is from school)


----------



## Weeplin

Aimee refers to hers as a toot toot


----------



## cupcake

when i was little it was mushi, i thought my mom made it up but someone else wrote that too on here.


----------



## 5-a-side

Female parts - minky/mini (and top part boobs)
Male parts - willy 

Laughed my head off in tesco once as an old man pointed to an ironing borad and said to his wife, this minky is not as wide as yours :lol: Sorry i've got an odd sense of humour.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I have always and will always call my vulva and vagina by their real names. I will be teaching my children to call theirs by the textbook name. There is nothing wrong with using real English here. I have always thought that "wee-wee" and "pee-pee" and whatever people say sounds absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## sambam

Flower for a girl
Winky or Tinkle for a boy :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## morri

cupcake said:


> when i was little it was mushi, i thought my mom made it up but someone else wrote that too on here.

yup, It is common in Germany.(and with old ladies cats' too ) XD

I agree though with the aforementioned posts , to call the organs by their proper name.


----------



## Cariad_bach

mrso said:


> front bum


Snap


----------



## mrscookie

Its fairy or flower for me


----------



## Serene123

Minnie :lol:


----------



## DizzyMoo

i don't know i haven't got a girl , but my mum used to call mine " my front bum & back bum " lol


----------



## XsarahGrace

used to my minnie moo when i was little,
and my nephews call theres their Dinkle


----------



## polo_princess

When i was little i used to call it a "minny" i think i'll do that for Brooke too :lol:


:rofl: Toria ... snap!!


----------



## mari72

I called mine a lulu (i always thought that the singer lulu had a rather unfortunate name as a result) and boys was called a tag.


----------



## todteach

I work at a daycare with three year olds. We use proper names there. :shrug:


----------



## pollyfungle

Mini

when dd1 was in nursery that's what one of her friends called it and it caught on!


----------



## PixieKitty

Haha if I had a little girl it would be vagina tbh, Jack will know his as a penis. I don't personally get the whole weirdness about names, you wouldn't call their legs or arms something else... it's like telling them there's something wrong about having one IMO. Just IMO :)


----------

